# People with this island shape, what did you do with it? Or any help for island layout ideas appreciated please, I'm stumped



## jamierobyn (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jun 25, 2020)

Here's my proposal without terraforming.

I would place *my* *house* in that small tiny island near at the center. I will probably build three bridges around it.

I will likely place all of *my villager house* in the north.

For the lower left-hand side, I will put a recreational area there.

And I will make a grand entrance below the residential services.


----------



## jamierobyn (Jun 25, 2020)

yatsushiro said:


> Here's my proposal without terraforming.
> 
> I would place *my* *house* in that small tiny island near at the center. I will probably build three bridges around it.
> 
> ...


I don't mind doing some terraforming, I'm probably going to to either remove some of the cliff space or make it more even. Thanks for the ideas!!


----------



## pup (Jun 25, 2020)

my airport & resident services are in a really similar position to yours. i'm going for a more natural vibe so my paths have a lot of curves, and i placed the able sisters and nook's nearby so visitors can find them easily. (you can tell where i have and haven't done any work lol)

besides that suggestions are hard without knowing if you have an island theme or any particular goals! terraforming removes so many of the limitations on island shape that we used to have.


----------



## mirukushake (Jun 25, 2020)

The upper left part is currently a WIP, but this is what my map looks like so far.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 25, 2020)

I have a somewhat similar island design. Currently I do have my house on the center small island. I’ve just built one bridge to it and will probably build 1-2 more. In the meantime/ for convenience, you can do a very little bit of terraforming right strategically narrow the river in places so that you can jump over without using the stick.

currently I have all my islanders on the main island area with the resident services plaza and my two main shops, or just over the river where I built my first bridge. I moved the museum, because it takes up so much space. I have much less space in the main area, I think than you, but I like the feel of having a sort of downtown, and I feel my residents mix more because they are all close to the central area. Not sure if this is really true, so please correct me if I’m wrong.

I’ve also been thinking about getting more into terraforming/ redesigning my layout, so looking forward to seeing what advice you get. I will try and update this with a map photo when I have a chance.


----------



## Hydrangea028 (Jun 25, 2020)

Still work in progress. Northwest is a waterfall park, beside and below the park are flower patches since I am still doing hybrid breeding. The orchard is on the left of campsite.

I think maybe you can think do you want to have a town centre, or shops spreading around? Is the villagers’ houses scattered around or are they in a neighbourhood? Are there any small areas you wanted to add?

Don’t rush, you can slowly plan the things and maybe start with area by area.


----------



## jamierobyn (Jun 26, 2020)

pup said:


> my airport & resident services are in a really similar position to yours. i'm going for a more natural vibe so my paths have a lot of curves, and i placed the able sisters and nook's nearby so visitors can find them easily. (you can tell where i have and haven't done any work lol)
> 
> besides that suggestions are hard without knowing if you have an island theme or any particular goals! terraforming removes so many of the limitations on island shape that we used to have.
> 
> View attachment 278659


I love this! So nicely laid out

	Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2020



mirukushake said:


> The upper left part is currently a WIP, but this is what my map looks like so far.


It’s so pretty! I love how you’ve laid it all out

	Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2020



WaileaNoRei said:


> I have a somewhat similar island design. Currently I do have my house on the center small island. I’ve just built one bridge to it and will probably build 1-2 more. In the meantime/ for convenience, you can do a very little bit of terraforming right strategically narrow the river in places so that you can jump over without using the stick.
> 
> currently I have all my islanders on the main island area with the resident services plaza and my two main shops, or just over the river where I built my first bridge. I moved the museum, because it takes up so much space. I have much less space in the main area, I think than you, but I like the feel of having a sort of downtown, and I feel my residents mix more because they are all close to the central area. Not sure if this is really true, so please correct me if I’m wrong.
> 
> I’ve also been thinking about getting more into terraforming/ redesigning my layout, so looking forward to seeing what advice you get. I will try and update this with a map photo when I have a chance.


Please do! I love seeing other people’s designs

	Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2020



Hydrangea028 said:


> View attachment 278680
> Still work in progress. Northwest is a waterfall park, beside and below the park are flower patches since I am still doing hybrid breeding. The orchard is on the left of campsite.
> 
> I think maybe you can think do you want to have a town centre, or shops spreading around? Is the villagers’ houses scattered around or are they in a neighbourhood? Are there any small areas you wanted to add?
> ...


My villagers houses are scattered around for now but I think I want to put them in a neighbourhood. I’m not sure about the test, I’m so bad at ideas and designing hahah. Your island is so pretty!


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 26, 2020)

I have the shape, but mirrored, so I can probably share an image later today.

One thing that can hugely set maps apart is the placement of the Town Hall. Some have theirs centered, some have them in the NE or NW, and some have them stuck really close to the Air Port.


----------



## jamierobyn (Jun 26, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> I have the shape, but mirrored, so I can probably share an image later today.
> 
> One thing that can hugely set maps apart is the placement of the Town Hall. Some have theirs centered, some have them in the NE or NW, and some have them stuck really close to the Air Port.


Oh great! I’m excited to see your town


----------



## tajikey (Jun 26, 2020)

Hydrangea028 said:


> View attachment 278680
> Still work in progress. Northwest is a waterfall park, beside and below the park are flower patches since I am still doing hybrid breeding. The orchard is on the left of campsite.
> 
> I think maybe you can think do you want to have a town centre, or shops spreading around? Is the villagers’ houses scattered around or are they in a neighbourhood? Are there any small areas you wanted to add?
> ...


Your museum entry resembles a turtle. Was that intentional? Either way, it's pretty awesome!


----------



## Doggowobble (Jun 26, 2020)

Heres my map! im going for a forest/nature theme so its not that special


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 26, 2020)

jamierobyn said:


> Oh great! I’m excited to see your town



I'm still slowly rearranging mine from the way I had it set up in April and May. So here is what it looks like at this moment.

Also, I thought I had the mirrored version, but I wasn't thinking properly, I have the same outlets as you


----------



## ceribells (Jun 27, 2020)

If you aren't into the big island in the middle, you could have the East outlet into the ocean coming down from a separate waterfall. So two rivers instead of one.

You could also take out the river fork in D4 for a bigger central landmass. Just some thoughts! I usually try to riff off what's already there when terraforming.


----------



## livvv (Jan 24, 2021)

jamierobyn said:


> View attachment 278651


i had that layout and what i did was i got rid of the cliff south to the river on the left side of the map. put my house, shops, museum, and campsite there. i made a slope going up the cliff and a bridge over the river and another slope to the top of the cliffs and made a zen area there. to the right on the cliffs, i got rid of the highest part and had my flower gardens. in the middle island i got rid of the top part of the river and made an orchard, soccer field, and a pool there. in the top right corner i had my rock garden. in the bottom right i had a giant park, and in the middle bottom i had all my houses


----------



## maria110 (Jan 24, 2021)

I had an island with a middle island and put an amusement park on it.  Right now, I have a small island that's a garden/park.  Another use for the middle island is to make yourself a fancy "castle" house or put your most important villager there.  I have Elvis and Colton on my island now and I gave them prominent areas for their houses since they are royalty.

Another idea is to make the area of your island where resident services is into your town with the museum and shops also there, and to have a woodsy area for your house and villager homes in the other areas.


----------

